# James Bannerman



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

James Bannerman, Scottish Presbyterian (April 9, 1807 -- March 27, 1868) was one of the _Disruption Worthies_. He served as a minister in the Free Church of Scotland and as Professor of Apologetics and Pastoral Theology at the New College in Edinburgh. He was granted a D.D. degree at the College of Princeton, New Jersey in 1850. He is the author of a two volume treatise on the Church and a work on the Inspiration of the Holy Scriptures, among other writings.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 11, 2007)

James Bannerman was born two hundred years ago this week (April 9, 1807).


----------

